# Pins solo 11/17-11/18



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I arrived at PINS at 10am Sat to a cool morning but very promising. The sun had broken thru and the surf was up a bit but looking interesting. Made my way down to the 10mm and set up all 6 of my rods. Two hrs later, I had nothing to show for it. Packed it up and went further south down to the "shell" around the 25 not expecting to do much better. Well, that changed in a hurry. 1st cast into the 1st gut netted me a 32" red. I barely got done CPR'ing him and my 2nd rod goes off. A whopping 42" red, my personal best! You are probably wondering why no pics of this monster. Here's the reason(s). 1) My HD camera battery suddenly ran out of juice after the 2-3 pics I took earlier in the morning. Dangit, I should have checked the charge. Wait, I still had my cellphone camera! By now, the big boy was out of the water ~5min, so I decided to leader him before getting the cellphone out of my truck. Then it happened. I tried turning him into the surf to keep him revived, he made one final flop and buried my 7.0 circle hook clean thru my right thumb. Oowwwwcchh! Now, I can't get to my truck without dragging him too and I had no cutting tools handy and I'm bleeding like a stuck pig. I grit my teeth and pulled that hook back out the way it went in, barb and all. Yes, it hurt like a MOFO !! Screw the pic and save the thumb. 
I got the bleeding to stop after awhile and went back to fishing. By now, the red bite was gone but everyting else turned on. An hour later, I had 2 reds, 4 massive Big Uglies, 3 Sheepies and a 36" stingray that I just cut the line on when he sucked down on the 1st gut and waived his 3ft tail at me. As you may know, I had some experience with a ray earlier this year that ended with a 4hr stay in the emergency room and 2 mos of rehab. I planned on running some shark baits out that night but the surf was up, the weed was coming in pretty good and my thumb said NO.

On Sun, I decided to go back to the 20 and try a different spot just for kicks. Same thing, 1st cast was a 38" red, 2nd cast was a 35". The cellphone pics are a bit distorted. After an hr or so, the red bite turned off again, so I finished up bagging a few bull whiting to take home. All in all, I had a great weekend at PINS and can't wait to get back.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice report!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the thumb, but great report on the catching.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a trip that you won't forget. That thumb is going to hurt for a while. Some hard core catching.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Hope that thumb heals up fast. Ill be down here on PINS Tuesday thru Saturday.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> Thanks for the report. Hope that thumb heals up fast. Ill be down here on PINS Tuesday thru Saturday.


When I left Sun afternoon, the conditions were fantastic! You should have a good week. :fish:


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Very well done sir! I feel for ya on the thumb....i still have a smack bone jammed up in my finger, but the fishing been to good to mess with it LOL. See any finger mullet? Probably headin down with my daughter in a few hours. TFTR! Nice mixed bag!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Very well done sir! I feel for ya on the thumb....i still have a smack bone jammed up in my finger, but the fishing been to good to mess with it LOL. See any finger mullet? Probably headin down with my daughter in a few hours. TFTR! Nice mixed bag!


JR, your pre-trip intel was right on. Thx! I drove down to the 30 only to see more weed and went back to the 25 to get away from it and the incoming tide made it pretty tough to camp there. Sat night, I drove back to the 5 to spend the night. The finger mullet were out in full force Sun afternoon at the 20 and were getting chased around quite a bit.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Surfguy your a tough SOB, Thanks for report! Youve had a some pain to your gain!, Keep on em!!!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Surfguy your a tough SOB, Thanks for report! Youve had a some pain to your gain!, Keep on em!!!


Thx Phil!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

great report. sorry bout the the thumb tho.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sweet report, congrats on the catches and OUCH!!!


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the report. What were they hitting and how far out?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

caddis said:


> Thanks for the report. What were they hitting and how far out?


Cut whiting and shrimp in the 1st gut.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*OUch!!! Hope all is well with the thumb. Sometime when you are not hooking fish or yourself would you consider posting up some details and/or pics on your surf rod holders. They look simple and effective.*
*Thanks!*


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Way to go Surfguy! No Pain No Gain. Good job on those fish.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome Report!! Sorry bout the thumb 
Tight lines my friend!!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

fultonswimmer said:


> *OUch!!! Hope all is well with the thumb. Sometime when you are not hooking fish or yourself would you consider posting up some details and/or pics on your surf rod holders. They look simple and effective.*
> *Thanks!*


OK, here you go bud. I pulled out a pic of my surf rig that shows a closeup of the rod holders. I've seen these in many different bait shops in 4' or 6' lengths. They are made from rebar and 2 washers with large inner diameter holes, 1 washer with a small hole and a foot post that are welded on. The bottom washer has a smaller hole, so it becomes the rod butt end stopper. The 2 top washer holes are big enough to slide in a 1-1/2 PVC that protects the rod and reel from getting scratched. Because I fish in different beach conditions, soft, hard, rocky, they are the best thing I've ever found. For a hard rocky beach, you can pound the foot post with a rubber mallet in a few seconds. They are super strong and I've never had one pull out or even move from the original position I put them in as long as you get the foot post down to the sand. I like the 4' better than the 6' for 2 reasons: 1) They fit perfectly in my truck bed crossways or lengthways. The 6' would only fit diagonally and took up a lot of space 2) they are just the right height when you hold out your arm to grab the rod.
$10/ea


----------



## Dykeskl (Nov 17, 2012)

New to fishing sorry, but where is PINS exactly?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Padre Island National Seashore


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not the place to say this but what if you had one of them rc helicopters and rigged a release on em and flew em out to the 3rd bar or so would interesting


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

nagel67 said:


> Not the place to say this but what if you had one of them rc helicopters and rigged a release on em and flew em out to the 3rd bar or so would interesting


Taking out baits remotely has been done before. For big shark baits, it would need to be pretty stout setup. At Sharkathon, they do not allow any deployment of bait by any means except manpower (i.e. paddle your yak).


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Not to mention the 2-3 pounds of lead weight it takes to hold a bait...oh yeah, then theres a swinging 30',cable leader and a float blowing in the wind.....it would take a full scale helicopter!


----------



## Fnwinner (Jan 28, 2012)

H


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Ron! Thats awesome! I wish I could have made it. Congrats on a great trip


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Ron! Thats awesome! I wish I could have made it. Congrats on a great trip


Thanks Chris! I hope your work schedule lightens up in Jan and we can get out on the sand. You're missing all the action buddy.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

What no Ghosts, or Walking Man hahaha. A Ray & a thumb, be careful Dude


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

roofish said:


> What no Ghosts, or Walking Man hahaha. A Ray & a thumb, be careful Dude


I don't believe any of that ghost stuff or yotes transforming into werewolves or whatever. As far as the walking man, I have no doubts there are transients in that area but they seem to be harmless. Maybe I will invite them into my camp for a beer and a bite to keep me company!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

surfguy said:


> I don't believe any of that ghost stuff or yotes transforming into werewolves or whatever. As far as the walking man, I have no doubts there are transients in that area but they seem to be harmless. Maybe I will invite them into my camp for a beer and a bite to keep me company!


Thats what i used to think!:ac550:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Thats what i used to think!:ac550:


I'm pretty sure you fished PINS alone recently, so how do you manage those thoughts now?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok...i need to add some info 1st....I was fishing with my freind of mine and my son....phil retreated to his tent cot and my son had fallen asleep in a chair by the fire...i stayed up fishing like i normally do trying to hook up with some preggo blacktips that were mouthing baits and dropping em. It was not a full moon night but relatively bright out....i could see at least a couple hundred yds down the beach.

Around 2 am i see someone about 60 yds to my south walking towards me. I kept my eyes on him for a few moments and my rod goes off....after a short run and drop i look to to my left and this man was with in 10 ft of me....i thought it was my son brad. Ispoke to him as i was reeling in my bait and said ...these fish are pi$$ing me off as i turned my light on i looked in the direction where the shape was walking towards me....and no one was there! 

I spun around and turned my light off and theres my son still asleep by the fire and phil was stiil sleeping in his tent cot. So yeah, at the time i was very spooked. Walking man? Not sure...but i know what i saw! now that i have had time to think about it it doesnt really bother me to fish by myself because it really wasnt a threatening expierence.....Believe me...it took awhile for me to come to terms with this because i dont believe in a god, or a all mighty creator of all....Got a lotta Cherrokee blood in me so maybe this was my first encounter of the spirit world ....Hell....not sure...I do know that pins is a very cool place with a lot of mystery....all this took place at the 45mm....havnt encountered anything since....but ya never know!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JohnnyReb, interesting story to say the least. I've read the entire thread on Ghosts that was posted on EC and I admit, it made me think a bit about the history of PINS. Actually, the 1st time I ever saw PINS was at Sharkathon this year and I realized it was a pretty wild and wooly place, kind of spooky. I did not have that feeling the last time I went there. My wife is a registered Choctaw and currently dealing with her ailing father. Something is drawing me to PINS this last weekend before we go to see him for the holidays, so maybe a higher power is trying to tell me something spiritually. Either way, I do not feel threatened or scared in any way, rather I feel like I should embrace this sacred place. Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm still looking for a fishing partner this weekend, so let me know if you can join me.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Im still up in the air...a freind of of mine is trying to get me to go down for the day. That beach is alway calling me LOL....One thing i am sure of, its definatly a place for healing! I may just run into ya down there.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Im still up in the air...a freind of of mine is trying to get me to go down for the day. That beach is alway calling me LOL....One thing i am sure of, its definatly a place for healing! I may just run into ya down there.


Definitely stop by if you see me.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

Ghosts or no ghosts I'd like to fish w/any of you guys. Only I worry about my 2wd, maybe I could meet someone @ the entrance who has a 4wd & catch a ride?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

surfguy said:


> Definitely stop by if you see me.


Well i got my arm twisted, so we may see ya down there...probly gonna head into the 50s and work our way north.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Well i got my arm twisted, so we may see ya down there...probly gonna head into the 50s and work our way north.


LOL.. I think you twisted your own arm.. Are you spending the night Sat? My plan is to run south down the beach until I see a good spot or see you, whichever I run into first.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Nah..just a day trip, if the fishings good well probably stay till dark....more then likely it will be a bait/meat trip...leaving in the morning at 0 dark 30...SG you leaving tonight?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Nah..just a day trip, if the fishings good well probably stay till dark....more then likely it will be a bait/meat trip...leaving in the morning at 0 dark 30...SG you leaving tonight?


I was planning on leaving early in the morning, make 1 stop in CC and hit the beach ~8 or9am. Hope to get into some pomps/reds early and sharkin afternoon if the weed doesn't knock me out.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Ron, your reports are giving me the itch. I need to make it to the beach.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Ron, your reports are giving me the itch. I need to make it to the beach.


Hang in there Chris. We'll get it done in Jan


----------

